
Show HN: Eventail, a compact calendar today widget for iOS - eventail
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/eventail/id959674103?ls=1&mt=8
======
eventail
Hello there. Since the widget API for iOS was introduced I was hoping somebody
would write one that displays the calendar in a mini-week view. At some point
I got tired of waiting and written one myself.

The application website with more information can be found at
[http://eventailapp.com](http://eventailapp.com)

All feedback is very welcome.

I am throwing a few promo codes into the bunch.

4EP34ETF93AM FNYAM47N9PKF T6HXN4PPKPFJ EPLLRTE9P93N 7PT9H6XHXTLW 6H7P4YH9LR74
WY36L4RWK4RM 43XTKH7WPNTJ K4AT6WRK67KN MJXK9EEPNAE7

